# rust



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Last season I let my friend borrow my browning bps, and it must have rain and he didnt take care of it so it rusted. i have it repainted and it is still rusting bad. i clean it after every hunt. what happend to my gun? should i get it painted in camo or flat black? I need some ideas.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Tell your buddy to buy you a new gun!


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

My brother's BPS 10 rusts all the time. He cleans it after most of his hunts. It is just really susceptible to the elements. All he does is clean it when he can. Still shoots straight.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

For around $150, you can send it off for a polish and re-blue. Maybe your friend would pony up with at least part of the cost. Any other method (painting, cleaning, etc...) is just going to let the rust continue to go deeper into the steel.
Burl


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

my paps buffed out his receiver with steal wool and spray panted it


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

heres what i did. buy a starter kit of por 15 ( automotive rust sealent )

dont do nothing to your gun. ( dont remove any rust )

take off the wood.
BRUSH a thin layer on ( following the instructions)

result. a gun thats black red or grey ( your call )

wont rust....ever.

wont scratch...ever.

and wont melt, chip, haze, bubble or crack under high stress, mounds of shooting, and elements.

ofcorse you cant por 15 the inside of the barrel.... so get a pack of moisture controll crystals ( i get mine out of beef jerkey bags and wrap them in tp ) and put in your barrel ( as long as you can get it back out!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

where do i get the por 15?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

at this link... http://www.por15.com/

remember..once u put it on it dont come back off... without a hammer and chizel.... well maybe some 220 sand paper... but point is the outside of ur gun wont rust. DO NOT PAINT HINGES OR SCREWS THAT MAY NEED TO COME OUT FOR SEVICE use a hobby paint brush something small.

basicly if u may need to take it off sometime dotn paint it... or leave a small gap....

i did a single barrel and a pump 12 guage. on the single barrel i did the whole barrel, and the reciver ( minus the hings, hammer and trigger )

on the pump i did the reciver the barrel the reciver slide and the magazine..

remember. on ce you put it on its on! i will not be held acountable for anything.... just go slow, take your time, and follow the instructions...
the starter kit is like $18 and covers liek 12 square feet....so por 15 other stuff around the house!


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

heres the direct link

http://www.por15.com/prodinfo.asp?grp=SSK&dept=1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

should i get my gun repainted before i yuse the por15?


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

no its a reverse paint agent...you paint right over the rust.

i dident belive it at first but in the car im restoreing, i left the rust like they said
tried it out
and its like new steel!

like i said...this will only protect the outside of your gun...get you some moisture absorbing crystals for the barrel,wrap them in TP or a napkin... dont use the plastic packageing


----------

